# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch nha trang:  Tour nha trang - vinpearland

## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG:  TOUR NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND

Mã Tour: NTV
Số ngày: 4


Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
7h00: xe và HDV đón khách tại ga Nha Trang. Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng và nhận phòng.
Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam.
19h30: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
8h00: quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng
9h00: khởi hành đi tham quan khu du lich Yang Bay
10h00: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên  Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. 
 Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay sau đó Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. 
14h00: quý khách tập trung ra xe về Nha Trang
Sau khi dùng cơm chiều quý khách tự do. Nghỉ ngơi tai khách sạn.

Ngày 03: NHA TRANG - BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi dùng bữa sáng và nhận phòng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Tàu tiếp tục đưa khách đến Hòn Một, Mun…- một trong những khu du lịch được yêu thích nhất tại Nha Trang. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Hòn Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. quý khách nghi ngơi và tắm biển 
Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 04:NGÀY 4: NHA TRANG - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng đoàn tự do khám phá phố biển 
11h00: sau khi làm thủ tục trả phòng và dùng cơm trưa, đoàn đi tham quan: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - phục hồi sức khỏe tour nha trang và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kin tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
15h30: Ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
17h00: Quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình

     Ghi chú: Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, phí tham quan Vinpearland, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng
 + Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DU LỊCH NHA TRANG: TOUR NHA TRANG BIỂN GỌI - VINPEARL

Mã Tour: NTBGV4D
Số ngày: 4


Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
7h00: xe và HDV đón khách tại ga Nha Trang. Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng và nhận phòng.
Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam.
19h30: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG -BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
du lich nha trang />Sáng quý khách dùng bữa sáng xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Tàu tiếp tục đưa khách đến Hòn Một, Mun…- một trong những khu du lịch được yêu thích nhất tại Nha Trang. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Hòn Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. quý khách nghi ngơi và tắm biển 
Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 03: SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng. đoàn đi tham quan: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kin tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
Chiều Quý khách được tự do khám phá phố biển Nha Trang và thưởng thức các món hải sản Nha Trang 

Ngày 04:NHA TRANG- MIỀN CÁC TRẮNG (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng đoàn khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bãi Dài - tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản của dân địa phương phục vụ với giá bình dân tại khu du lịch. Quý khách về khách sạn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng. 
14h00: quý khách về lại thành phố. Ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.

Ghi chú: Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, phí tham quan Vinpearland, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch AIG trọn tour. 
+ Quà tặng du lịch. 
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

